# Majors in Union, Maine



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you mean points or majors? I have never seen majors ever in Union. Are there a lot of people attending?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's happened recently out here. Weird stuff with show entries. A show that never pulls majors (is usually a small 1 point show) was majors both days and one 4 day circuit that is ALWAYS majors couldn't even get it together on one of the four days. 

Hopefully you guys get majors both days!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen Union have only 2 golden entries at once!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope it happens...would be really neat to see a typically little Maine show pull off a major.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't know if I will go. I have girls anyway... I have shown in obedience there after torrential downpours.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yep...never will forget the barn swallows in the obed ring (barn)...driving some of the dogs _crazy_! ;-)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Do you mean points or majors? I have never seen majors ever in Union. Are there a lot of people attending?


I KNOW. That is why it is kind of strange & amazing. They are keeping count, and seem to have actual majors. However, that means everyone who says they are coming has to come. A pro handler just switched from NJ shows to ME even. I do not think there is a bitch major though. This is second hand obviously.


----------

